# Stihl Curved Shaft Edger FC 56 C-E - A Review



## Drachenfire (Jun 6, 2017)

*Disclaimer: *This is an unbiased review of a product I purchased. I am not compensated for it in any way whatsoever.

My home is on a corner lot that is a little over ¼ acres in size. This means I have sidewalks on two sides of the property. There is also a grass strip between the sidewalks and the street. The length of my driveway easily accommodates a full size truck and car parked end to end. So as you can see this is a lot of edging.

I uses to do this with my string trimmer, but it was difficult to keep a straight line and cut through the denser sod.

To remedy this, I purchased the Stihl Curved Shaft Edger Model FC 56 C-E










The Stihl FC 56 is sold fully assembled from either a local Stihl dealer or Ace Hardware stores. It comes with a stop-pin and combination wrench to be used when changing the blade or performing routine servicing.

The edger weighs in at 13.9 pounds and has a cutting width of 8 inches. Engine displacement is 27.23 cc and rated at 1.1 hp. The motor casing covers the entire forward part of the motor up to the throttle in an ABS plastic enclosure. All parts of the motor are covered except for a section for the air filter and choke assembly. This plastic cover is very effective at protecting the operator from the heat of the engine if they should accidentally touch the side nearest the spark arrestor.

The engine is a 2-cycle model that uses a 50:1 fuel/oil mixture and has a fuel capacity of 11.5 oz.

*NOTE:* I strictly use TrueFuel in all my 2-cycle power tools. TrueFuel is comprised of ethanol-free 92+-octane gasoline, synthetic oil and stabilizers. Because it contains no ethanol, your tools do not incur the problems that can often arise when using gasoline that contains ethanol.

The FC 56 features Stihl’s Easy2Start™ system and semi-automatic choke. The Easy2Start™ feature makes starting the tool easy without requiring a lot of effort. This system not only requires less effort, but also allows the starter rope to be pulled approximately two-thirds slower. The letter “E” in the model name indicates Stihl power tools with the Easy2Start™ system.

Startup could not be simpler. Set the tool on ground ensuring the blade is not touching anything, set the choke to full and pump the primer bulb 5-times. DO NOT hold the throttle.

Pull on the starter rope slowly and steadily. Continue to do so until the engine runs. From a cold engine, they will only require about three pulls. Once the engine is running, press the throttle lockout and squeeze the throttle, which will automatically move the choke to the run position.

The engine runs and accelerates smoothly.

The depth of cut is easily adjusted by simply loosening the wing nut at the wheel, setting the depth and retightening the nut. Always ensure the engine is off before making any adjustments.

*NOTE:* DO NOT run the edger at wide-open throttle (WOT) with no load on the blade for the first 3 tanks of fuel. The engine needs some time to brake in and running it at WOT with no load on the blade can cause damage until the engine components have had time to seat.

On to my experience.

Once everything is set, operation is as easy as placing the wheel on the edge of the sidewalk, aligning the Line of Sight Marking notch on top of the edger’s guard and walking forward.

I started with the driveway. I set the depth to about an inch below the driveway, slowly revved up the engine as I lowered it into the ground (remember the note about running at WOT) and walked it down the edge. This resulted in beautifully straight line.

After completing the driveway, I started on the sidewalks that for the most part went as easy and also produces a professional looking edge.

The soil my lawn grows on has a significant amount of clay in it which make it quite dense. There is a section of sidewalk where the soil is level with or slightly above the sidewalk. I quickly realized these areas had to be handled a little differently.

It needs to be remembered that this is not a commercial edger with a 3hp engine designed to cut through sod, especially clay-based sod.

To cut this area, I did multiple passes starting with the blade set high and worked my way down until I had a neatly cut straight edge. I have mowed my yard twice since the initial edging and found that once I established that edge, I could maintain it without having to do multiple passes again.

Unlike some other edgers, the FC 56 uses an open guard design. This design helps minimize clogging while at the same time protecting the operator from flying debris. It is also easier to clean than a closed guard system.

Overall, I am very pleased with this edger. Although a consumer model, it has the near power of a professional tool. It cuts through thick grass with ease, is very easy to maneuver yet light enough in weight to not leave one with sore arms or shoulders.

The Stihl FC 56 has enabled me to create professional looking edges to my driveway and sidewalks.

My neighbor was so impressed, he is considering getting one himself.


----------



## Half-fast eddie (Sep 19, 2020)

Your post reads a lot like a paid advertisement. Do you always use true fuel? Isnt that expensive? How do you adjust depth of cut?


----------



## Drachenfire (Jun 6, 2017)

Every tool or product I have reviewed on here I have purchased for my own use. I have never been compensated in any way for any of the posts.

I do these reviews to help other DIYers get a real world perspective on the tool or product they may be considering buying. It also gives others who have tried the same tool or product a place to input their opinions, issues or resolutions to any problems that may have had.

I also use them to improve my own writing skills.

As to your question regarding TruFuel. Yes, it is the only product I run in my 2-cycle tools which include a Stihl trimmer and an Echo leaf blower. Everything else from my JD lawn tractor to my Troy-Bilt snow blower to my Craftsman pressure washer, I use strictly ethanol-free fuel which I purchase from a gas station about 20 miles away. TruFuel uses 92+ octane fuel. I cannot get ethanol-free gasoline in an octane any higher than 89.

As to the cost of TruFuel. I use a total of about 1 to 1.5 gallons per season which comes out to about $20 - $25. So while TruFuel costs a bit higher than mixing my own, I do not have to mess with mixing and ensuring I get the ratios correct and I get a higher octane fuel with a stabilizer that greatly reduces the chances of damage to my equipment. IMO, the benefits are well worth the extra cost.

My leaf blower is on its 6th season and still fires up with 3 pulls or less and still runs great. My trimmer is on its 3 season with no issues.


----------



## quatsch (Feb 4, 2021)

"15 cc per hp" seems to the norm but I'm sure there is a wide tolerance on this rule of thumb.

And sometimes lawnmowers post torque because it looks bigger.


----------



## Mike Milam (Mar 3, 2017)

I have a Husqvarna 128DL with the edger attachment. I usually only use it once a summer. String trimmer will maintain the edge nicely.


----------



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

Drachenfire said:


> As to your question regarding TruFuel. Yes, it is the only product I run in my 2-cycle tools which include a Stihl trimmer and an Echo leaf blower. Everything else from my JD lawn tractor to my Troy-Bilt snow blower to my Craftsman pressure washer, I use strictly ethanol-free fuel which I purchase from a gas station about 20 miles away. TruFuel uses 92+ octane fuel. I cannot get ethanol-free gasoline in an octane any higher than 89.


i looked at a manual once, it said do not use high octane, 88-89 only. i use regular in mine and mix my own.


----------



## Drachenfire (Jun 6, 2017)

I am not sure what manual you were reading but here is what the Stihl manual for the FC 56 states (highlighting mine);


----------

